# Thoughts on a plow truck replacement for my 89 K% Blazer



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

What are your thoughts on a 1996 GMC Sierra 2 door Stepside Z71 for a plow truck. It has the 350/5.7. It would be used strictly as a plow truck only. I found a clean one locally and I'm looking to replace my 1989 K5 Blazer. 

Does anyone know somebody who plows with one of these?


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I know about 47 guys around town that plow with a 89-98 model year GM half-ton truck. They work just fine if you have the right size plow and you only take on jobs you can handle.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dondo;2122081 said:


> What are your thoughts on a 1996 GMC Sierra 2 door Stepside Z71 for a plow truck. It has the 350/5.7. It would be used strictly as a plow truck only. I found a clean one locally and I'm looking to replace my 1989 K5 Blazer.
> 
> Does anyone know somebody who plows with one of these?


The biggest difference you will notice is how well it carries the plow. 
K5 is solid front axle. 
The half ton is IFS.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been plowing for about 15 years but it's always been in a K5 Blazer. The truck will only be used to plow snow. Will the solid vs independent front suspension really make that big of a deal the plow is a 7-1/2 pro plow that would go on the Sierra. I know I'll need extra ballast in the pick up but didn't think the suspension would make that much of a impact. I could always wait and look for another K5.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dondo;2122081 said:


> What are your thoughts on a 1996 GMC Sierra 2 door Stepside Z71 for a plow truck. It has the 350/5.7. It would be used strictly as a plow truck only. I found a clean one locally and I'm looking to replace my 1989 K5 Blazer.
> 
> Does anyone know somebody who plows with one of these?


Tons of GM 1/2 ton with 7.6 plows. Be a challenge to find a K5 around here.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

They are hard to find but there out there for not too much more than a used 1500 goes for. I have all summer to look but I found a clean 1996 z71 Sierra with low miles and it peaked my interest. Plus with a pickup a could salt too.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That truck will carry a 7 1/2 fine. Throw a set of timbrens in it. Ballast in the rear.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave;2122223 said:


> That truck will carry a 7 1/2 fine. Throw a set of timbrens in it. Ballast in the rear.


True be I reather have the K-5


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ya but you ain't gonna find one anywhere round here. If you did, it would be a half a$$ restore. And for big bucks.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2122228 said:


> True be I reather have the K-5


Yup, me too. K-5, Bronco, or even a Ram Charger. Awesome plow vehicles with that short wheelbase.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree on the K5 being the ultimate plow truck. There is a reason I've only had 3 plow trucks since I started and they were all K5's. A 1990 and two 1989's. 
My current one is still running strong it's just to the point every time I slam the door a few more rusty parts drop off. The rear fenders, and driver side rockers are shot and I only have two bolts still holding the driver seat in. 

You can still find clean K5s if you don't mind dropping $12,000 or driving out west to pick it up. 

The reason I was thinking pickup truck was because would be the ease of loading in the snowblower and maybe get a tailgate salter.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

That pickup truck sounds perfect, maybe you could post some pictures on here and maybe some more information about the truck and plow and what kind of plowing you do and we can help you out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dondo;2122259 said:


> I agree on the K5 being the ultimate plow truck. There is a reason I've only had 3 plow trucks since I started and they were all K5's. A 1990 and two 1989's.
> My current one is still running strong it's just to the point every time I slam the door a few more rusty parts drop off. The rear fenders, and driver side rockers are shot and I only have two bolts still holding the driver seat in.
> 
> You can still find clean K5s if you don't mind dropping $12,000 or driving out west to pick it up.
> ...


Ultimate plow truck? What for driveways? 12k for a K5? Whats next Tahoe. You looking for a toy or a workhorse. 12k you can be in a duramax or a powersmoke or at least 3/4 or 1ton gas. I hope your not thinking about paying 12k for the Z71 it's not worth a 1/4 of 12K. Do you intend to do commercial if you do buy a truck not a grocery getter. What are you going to spread with. I still say a K5 will be a challenge to find a good one for right money. Good Luck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Op, If you got your heart set on a K5 there is plenty late 80's early 90
s on Ebay. Went to sold section $1500.00 to 6k. The ones in the 12k range are collector grade. I'm sure nothing you would want to push snow with. You could buy a nice one today. With protection from ebay, Meaning title issues and defects not announced. A vehicle that size can be delivered on a car carrier for about $400.00 or less. Done this many times for personal family vehicle kids etc.

I did not check the Broncos and Ram chargers something comparable. Probably can be bought for less than the GM.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

ScubaSteve728;2122265 said:


> That pickup truck sounds perfect, maybe you could post some pictures on here and maybe some more information about the truck and plow and what kind of plowing you do and we can help you out.


I'm not sure if it will work but here is a link to the truck. It's at an auction I'm going to this weekend.

http://acclassiccars.com/inventory.php?item=2796

Would I be able to transfer the plow from my K5 to the pickup? It's 7-1/2" Proplow Ultramount Western?


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

FredG;2122308 said:


> Ultimate plow truck? What for driveways? 12k for a K5? Whats next Tahoe. You looking for a toy or a workhorse. 12k you can be in a duramax or a powersmoke or at least 3/4 or 1ton gas. I hope your not thinking about paying 12k for the Z71 it's not worth a 1/4 of 12K. Do you intend to do commercial if you do buy a truck not a grocery getter. What are you going to spread with. I still say a K5 will be a challenge to find a good one for right money. Good Luck


I'm from North Jersey... around here it's the ultimate for any type of plowing. In the 15 years I've pushed snow there has yet to be a storm my K5's couldn't push through. I only use them for plowing and they sit all summer long so I'm not looking for a toy by any means. I wouldn't pay $12K for anything I plow with since it would be hard to justify that on a truck that realistically gets used only during the storms so whats that equate to maybe it's driven 20 times a year. I could maybe go $9K for the right truck. I currently do 4 residential driveways, 5 small commercial lots, and one I would say is a medium sized commercial lot. Plus I sub for a buddy of mine at 2 of his large commercial lots. Right now I salt at the 5 small lots but spread bagged salt from a walk behind spreader. I would love to get a tailgate spreader but getting the bags out of the back of the K5 with the spreader on is almost impossible. That is one of the only reasons I was thinking outside of the K5 "Box".


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

You could probly run that plow on that truck, but you will need a new push bar on the truck. Your old one won't fit.

Also you are going to be pushing the limit on the front axle weight. Definitely crank up the torsion bars, look into timbrens or some other help for the front end. And always keep the counterweight in the rear of the bed. If this will be exclusively for plowing and you don't abuse it, it should hold up fine. I wish I had that short of wheel base now, after going to a crew cab.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dondo;2122427 said:


> I'm not sure if it will work but here is a link to the truck. It's at an auction I'm going to this weekend.
> 
> http://acclassiccars.com/inventory.php?item=2796
> 
> Would I be able to transfer the plow from my K5 to the pickup? It's 7-1/2" Proplow Ultramount Western?


I'm sure it did spark interest. That's a clean truck with super low miles. Being that it's at auction maybe you can buy it for $5500. to $6000. I'm squeezing for you maybe the age will scare everybody off and you buy for $3500.00 you never know at auction. Hopefully the step side won't make it more desirable to anybody. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

FredG;2122384 said:


> Op, If you got your heart set on a K5 there is plenty late 80's early 90
> s on Ebay. Went to sold section $1500.00 to 6k. The ones in the 12k range are collector grade. I'm sure nothing you would want to push snow with. You could buy a nice one today. With protection from ebay, Meaning title issues and defects not announced. A vehicle that size can be delivered on a car carrier for about $400.00 or less. Done this many times for personal family vehicle kids etc.
> 
> I did not check the Broncos and Ram chargers something comparable. Probably can be bought for less than the GM.


I don't mind plowing with a collector grade... I would have considered my current truck as collector grade when I first got in in 2009. The problem is this one rusted out quicker than I thought it would. I truly think it has to do with all the re-treating spray they use around here... Even my Avalanche is starting to show some signs of rust...

I've checked out Ebay and the problem I'm seeing is that I am looking for a stock K5 and the ones that aren't restored beauties are either rusted worse than mine, off road trail trucks, or are lifted trucks that have been molested by the last three guys who owned it. I've never purchased anything besides parts from Ebay so I didn't know it would only be a couple hundred dollars to ship a truck. I don't really like to buy something sight unseen but everything I've seen local I don't really like. They say pictures are worth a thousand words but when it comes to used cars sometimes pictures only tell half the story. I was looking at one truck and the date stamp on the pictures was 12/15/1994. I'm pretty sure the truck didn't look like it did in the pictures that were 22 years old.

I think I'll follow the 1996 Sierra at the auction and for the right price I'll give it a try, if it goes for more than I'm approved to bid up to then I'll just see what I can find over the summer.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That truck looks very good for it's age. The few auctions I've been to, problem is nobody likes to loose. Then things sell for more than they should. Good luck, hope ya get it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dondo;2122432 said:


> I'm from North Jersey... around here it's the ultimate for any type of plowing. In the 15 years I've pushed snow there has yet to be a storm my K5's couldn't push through. I only use them for plowing and they sit all summer long so I'm not looking for a toy by any means. I wouldn't pay $12K for anything I plow with since it would be hard to justify that on a truck that realistically gets used only during the storms so whats that equate to maybe it's driven 20 times a year. I could maybe go $9K for the right truck. I currently do 4 residential driveways, 5 small commercial lots, and one I would say is a medium sized commercial lot. Plus I sub for a buddy of mine at 2 of his large commercial lots. Right now I salt at the 5 small lots but spread bagged salt from a walk behind spreader. I would love to get a tailgate spreader but getting the bags out of the back of the K5 with the spreader on is almost impossible. That is one of the only reasons I was thinking outside of the K5 "Box".


Ya and I'm from NY and been plowing since 1977. And FYI in these years I never heard of a k5 being the ultimate plow truck. Why don't you get in a parking Area next to a duramax HD with a 9' containment or wide out I'm sure the K5 will not be your choice of ultimate.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

FredG;2122443 said:


> Ya and I'm from NY and been plowing since 1977. And FYI in these years I never heard of a k5 being the ultimate plow truck. Why don't you get in a parking Area next to a duramax HD with a 9' containment or wide out I'm sure the K5 will not be your choice of ultimate.


I wasn't even born in 77... but this is 2015 so I've plowed next to HD's with all types of plows... 90% they come up to me and say how impressed they are with the ability of the K5... and a few storms back that they said was one of the largest to hit NJ where we had about 22" most of those same HD's were asking me if I could yank them out of their stack pile because they pushed too deep and couldn't get out.
Maybe you should get in a parking lot next to a late 80's K5 with a 7-1/2' Pro Plow, it just might make you rethink the HD. 
I've learned that the size of the shovel on the bumper means nothing if the driver cant control the pile he is trying to move...

My original post was for everyone's thoughts on a 1996 Sierra Z71 with the 350/5.7 for plowing not what does everyone think of a K5. I think the saying goes "to each their own". So let just agree to disagree.

P.S. - I was born without the filter for my brain so if anything I said came across offensive it was not intentional =)


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dondo;2122714 said:


> I wasn't even born in 77... but this is 2015 so I've plowed next to HD's with all types of plows... 90% they come up to me and say how impressed they are with the ability of the K5... and a few storms back that they said was one of the largest to hit NJ where we had about 22" most of those same HD's were asking me if I could yank them out of their stack pile because they pushed too deep and couldn't get out.
> Maybe you should get in a parking lot next to a late 80's K5 with a 7-1/2' Pro Plow, it just might make you rethink the HD.
> I've learned that the size of the shovel on the bumper means nothing if the driver cant control the pile he is trying to move...
> 
> ...


Some people need to realize that the ultimate plow rig may be for residential and the sweet short turn around with the whole rig... not these crew cab pickups in a commercial lot.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dondo;2122714 said:


> I wasn't even born in 77... but this is 2015 so I've plowed next to HD's with all types of plows... 90% they come up to me and say how impressed they are with the ability of the K5... and a few storms back that they said was one of the largest to hit NJ where we had about 22" most of those same HD's were asking me if I could yank them out of their stack pile because they pushed too deep and couldn't get out.
> Maybe you should get in a parking lot next to a late 80's K5 with a 7-1/2' Pro Plow, it just might make you rethink the HD.
> I've learned that the size of the shovel on the bumper means nothing if the driver cant control the pile he is trying to move...
> 
> ...


Why would you be stuck in a pile? And this is 2016:dizzy. Your statements just make you look like you got a lot to learn. And there nothing to agree or disagree about. You are flat out wrong. And you got your answers on the Z71. Why would I see if a K5 could out plow me? This would be a waste of knowledge and fuel. Don't come here looking for everyone to agree with you. Ultimate plow truck. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MXZ1983;2122721 said:


> Some people need to realize that the ultimate plow rig may be for residential and the sweet short turn around with the whole rig... not these crew cab pickups in a commercial lot.


Ya okay, I'm really worried about turning around in a driveway. Go ahead don't listen to the old timers, For the record if I was interested in driveways I would have a inverted blower or jeep. Whats next a ford escape.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

FredG;2122833 said:


> Ya okay, I'm really worried about turning around in a driveway. Go ahead don't listen to the old timers, For the record if I was interested in driveways I would have a inverted blower or jeep. Whats next a ford escape.


Kia man, 10 year 100k warranty!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Where is Dog and RandalA. You guys are from NJ. Have you ever seen this awesome K5 pulling everybody out cause you were stuck in your 1ton the ultimate plow truck. I wanna buy it so I can take it to the tractor pulls. :laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MXZ1983;2122834 said:


> Kia man, 10 year 100k warranty!


Better Yet.:laughing:


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

MXZ1983;2122721 said:


> Some people need to realize that the ultimate plow rig may be for residential and the sweet short turn around with the whole rig... not these crew cab pickups in a commercial lot.


Exactly. I think FregG had too much coffee this morning. He can cay that his 1-ton is his ultimate plow rig, but he can't speak for everyone else.

My ultimate rig is the road grader with two wings that the county uses, but I CAN'T turn that thing around in my driveway. Everyone is allowed to decide what works best for them.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

This is a trick question. Nothing can replace a k5. Sickest truck on the road. I would kill for a restored one


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

coke813;2122885 said:


> Exactly. I think FregG had too much coffee this morning. He can cay that his 1-ton is his ultimate plow rig, but he can't speak for everyone else.
> 
> My ultimate rig is the road grader with two wings that the county uses, but I CAN'T turn that thing around in my driveway. Everyone is allowed to decide what works best for them.


Never said anything that I own was the ultimate plow truck. The op stated he never plowed with anything but a K5. Pretty hard to determine ultimate without knowledge of specs and experiences with other trucks. Everyone is allowed to decide what works best for them. This does not mean it's the most efficient and profitable.

The ultimate? Not a road grader the county owns. Mine would be MY airport snowblower under 4 to 5' + and drifting conditions. Ultimate for you driveway guys is a inverted or daniels.Jeep etc. Not saying your truck suv of choice won't work. Nobody answered my ?. Why are the 3/4 and 1tn getting pulled out by a K5 and my other ? about any of my trucks being out performed by a K5. This will not happen with me operating truck. I had a 85 Bronco winsor 7.6 and I know its limits between a diesel and 1tn. We don't even use 4x4 accept for traveling not while plowing. No need.

Fredg still had to much coffee?:waving:


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

MXZ1983;2122834 said:


> Kia man, 10 year 100k warranty!


I was thinking the new Sorento would be perfect but the salesman told me the warranty would only be 3 year 36K unless I had them install the plow at the dealership.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

FredG;2122823 said:


> Why would you be stuck in a pile? And this is 2016:dizzy. Your statements just make you look like you got a lot to learn. And there nothing to agree or disagree about. You are flat out wrong. And you got your answers on the Z71. Why would I see if a K5 could out plow me? This would be a waste of knowledge and fuel. Don't come here looking for everyone to agree with you. Ultimate plow truck. :laughing: :laughing:


Buddy... you serious? I appreciate your input on the Sierra but the original question wasn't about ultimate plow truck or better driver. I'm flat out wrong and have a lot to learn?? How did this turn to a conversation about right vs. wrong or who has more knowledge? I didn't come here looking for everyone to agree with me and I couldn't give a crap if you do or not.

Old man, Your right it would be a waste of time and knowledge to come run next to me in a parking lot because like they say you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dondo;2122968 said:


> I was thinking the new Sorento would be perfect but the salesman told me the warranty would only be 3 year 36K unless I had them install the plow at the dealership.


Whatever you Guys think..I'm cool, I was young once. Good luck Saturday, I'm still squeezing for you that's a clean old truck.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

coke813;2122885 said:


> Exactly. I think FregG had too much coffee this morning. He can cay that his 1-ton is his ultimate plow rig, but he can't speak for everyone else.
> 
> My ultimate rig is the road grader with two wings that the county uses, but I CAN'T turn that thing around in my driveway. Everyone is allowed to decide what works best for them.


I agree a grader with wings would be a great ultimate rig but I would never get a chance to use it around here. I've only seen one of those around once and that was last year when they where calling for the mother of all snow storms. They were hyping it up so bad that even NYC closed their schools the night before. The county and state pulled out every piece of equipment they owned and then we didn't even get a 2"


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dondo;2122974 said:


> Buddy... you serious? I appreciate your input on the Sierra but the original question wasn't about ultimate plow truck or better driver. I'm flat out wrong and have a lot to learn?? How did this turn to a conversation about right vs. wrong or who has more knowledge? I didn't come here looking for everyone to agree with me and I couldn't give a crap if you do or not.
> 
> Old man, Your right it would be a waste of time and knowledge to come run next to me in a parking lot because like they say you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


WTF, Am I serious??? as a heart attack! Grow up you actually think I never ran a 7.6. You want to show a old dog new tricks you have to have new technology.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh no... it's on now... I was just checking the updated bidders list from today for this auction and not only is there the 1996 Sierra... They now have a 1990 K5... The only problem is the Sierra crosses the block a few spaces before the K5.

No pictures but here is the link... http://www.acclassiccars.com/inventory.php?item=2659&Auction=6


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow. Good luck with whatever you decide on! K5's are great plow vehicles.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Too rich for my wallet. The 96 Sierra went for $10,700 and the 90 Blazer sold for $12,500. Too much for me to swing on a truck that will only plow. Not sure what I'm going to get but I'll have all summer to find something... Still leaning toward another K5.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

We're they actually restored as the add said? If they were like brand new, and you have extra cash to blow, mabey.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Randall Ave;2124395 said:


> We're they actually restored as the add said? If they were like brand new, and you have extra cash to blow, mabey.


The K5 was a full frame off restoration and the Sierra was the cleanest one owner truck that I've seen. 
I have a wife and two kids so I have no cash let alone extra


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Dondo;2124400 said:


> The K5 was a full frame off restoration and the Sierra was the cleanest one owner truck that I've seen.
> I have a wife and two kids so I have no cash let alone extra


I hear ya!
You should be able to find something with that time frame!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dondo;2124400 said:


> The K5 was a full frame off restoration and the Sierra was the cleanest one owner truck that I've seen.
> I have a wife and two kids so I have no cash let alone extra


It's ruff when your raising a family, Maybe you can find some body parts and fix the K5 up some, If it runs good it's a option and you got a lot of time to nickel and dime it before you need it. I put rockers, cab corners etc. on a good running truck.


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

FredG;2124462 said:


> It's ruff when your raising a family, Maybe you can find some body parts and fix the K5 up some, If it runs good it's a option and you got a lot of time to nickel and dime it before you need it. I put rockers, cab corners etc. on a good running truck.


Agreed. The square Chevys are about the easiest and cheapest trucks to work on.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

flips87chevy;2124502 said:


> Agreed. The square Chevys are about the easiest and cheapest trucks to work on.


He owns it and loves it, Little effort and a few bucks he's back in biz, He can't replace it for a little reconditioning.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

This '97 2-door Tahoe was by far the best driveway machine I've had. It wasn't very old at the time, a few years old at most, when I had it. I bought a '98 last year that ended up being too much of a junker that I myself couldn't fix. Many guys are a lot more clever with torches!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think you want to use a torch on body panels, Air chisel with body cutting bit or cutting wheel. Ready to install you need a mig. This would be a fire hazard. You can also heat something out of shape,


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This morning on Craigslist, there was a 1999 chevy 1500 for sale, give it a look, nothing to loose. Just don't go there at night. I think it is in Paterson. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

I was thinking of trying to fix the rust issues and keep the truck since mechanically she is more than a solid dependable truck and the motor only has 74500. The trans was just rebuilt and the fuel tank and lines were replaced in January. I'm just worried that I am about two years too late with body so I think I would be in over my head.

The problem is that I have never done any real body work. My auto-body experience is limited to beating out a fender with a hammer or pulling bumpers straight with a chain and a tree.

I snapped a couple quote pictures of the truck while I was home on lunch so you can see how far the rot has advanced.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Go on-line, LMC body parts


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

That place is great... I've gotten some window motors from them in the past. I'm just not sure where to being with the bodywork and I don't want to hack anything.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Dondo;2126097 said:


> That place is great... I've gotten some window motors from them in the past. I'm just not sure where to being with the bodywork and I don't want to hack anything.


Doors front fenders replaceable. Maybe get some one over the summer to replace rockers and rear fenders. Cut and weld. Maybe a body shop guy who does stuff at home or on the side. Good luck!


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

www.73-87chevytrucks.com is where you want to go. Lots of info and pictures and the store has the best prices on the best body parts.


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

That should buff right out. I love the look of those older ones.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

flips87chevy;2126144 said:


> www.73-87chevytrucks.com is where you want to go. Lots of info and pictures and the store has the best prices on the best body parts.


That's some very good pricing,


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

FredG;2126243 said:


> That's some very good pricing,


The owner is a real square body enthusiast. I think he just likes seeing people restore them.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I have replaced my 89 K5 with... another 89 K5 Blazer.

I' going to swap the rims and tires from my current truck so help reduce the lift a little.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dondo said:


> Well I have replaced my 89 K5 with... another 89 K5 Blazer.
> 
> I' going to swap the rims and tires from my current truck so help reduce the lift a little.
> View attachment 167076
> ...


Very nice shape, Be awhile before that rots out on you. I agree with swapping the rims, Tires. The rims on the new truck look like expensive ones. Very nice, Good luck


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Where did you find her?


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

FredG said:


> Very nice shape, Be awhile before that rots out on you. I agree with swapping the rims, Tires. The rims on the new truck look like expensive ones. Very nice, Good luck


Thanks Fred she should last me a few years.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Where did you find her?


I found her right outside of Washington DC


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice find. Congrats


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Got my last truck down there, much less rust.


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

Well you already replaced the truck. I was going to say: who cares about body rot on a plow only rig? I certainly wouldn't. I would have suggested that you treat the rust with rust converter and paint the rust black.
As far as the seat is concerned you could've probably put in some kind of supports for it pretty cheap.
But the new rig is very nice.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

It's a good thing but now I have a new problem... I really didn't have the extra cash to drop on a new toy but now I don't want to plow with the new truck... so I'm just going to keep the trusty rusty red one for at least another season. After thinking about it I'm just going to cut some large metal washers and use them on both sides of the floor, then re-bolt the seat back down. I should be able to grab enough surface space around the rot with the large washers to give me some support. Completely removing the interior to patch in new floors is more than I want to put into the truck. I'm going to treat the rust on the bottom of the door and fender to try and slow it down some then give it the old spray can repaint.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Brings back memories


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Western1 said:


> Brings back memories


That's a nice truck. How long ago did you have it?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I built it. Found a theft recovery missing drivetrain from axle to axle. Had a 79 k5 that was rotted out but excellent mechanicals so put it together. Probably about 1993 or so. Kept it for awhile. Great trucks!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

That's another one I plowed with!


----------

